# How to Start Fighting



## The Mack Truck (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get started fighting so I can begin and further my career?


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

I train BJJ in Connecticut.....you really just have to start with the basics and work your way up. Its not easy, or quick, so dont expect to be in the UFC in a year haha.....good luck, any other questions just ask


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Im not sure how old you are if your in highschool join the wrestling team.



Im still in school ive done 4 years of Ju Jitsu 6 months of boxing and wrestling since i was 11 but when i get out.you should go to a BJJ school that you have heard is good maybe go to a few comp's and ask what's a nice place.Then work your way up from there.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

im 21, and thats one of my regrets that i didnt wrestle when i was back in high school


----------



## Extreme MMA (Jul 11, 2006)

Around where I live amateur MMA tournaments are held pretty regularly. With the proper training you could fight in amateur bouts for as long as it takes to get noticed.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*How to start Fighting?*

*Walk up to someone and punch them in the face.  J/K

You have to start at the bottom. Get the basics down and don't stick to one style. Try to be a well rounded fighter, learn stand up and work on the ground and pound. Join wrestling if you are in High School, eventually if you are good enough you will get recognized.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Recently Met Tito..and I Asked Him The Same Question , And He Said The First Thing That I Should Do Is Work On Your Basic Striking..learn Good Footwork And Develop Ur Hands..and Than Once U Have Done That To Get Into A Form Of Grapling..jiu Jitsu ***** Ect...im 23 And I Didnt Wrestle In High School Either But Ive Taken A Few Basic Jui Jitsu Classes, And Id Liketo Get Serious About It..does Anyone Know How Quickly U Can Start To Really Get A Grasp Of Of Jui Jitsu..because Even If I Just Go To Fight In A Small Show I Dont Want To Go In Without Enough Experience And Get My Self Embarrased..basically Im Asking How Much Training Would I Need B4 I Decide To Fight In One Of The Small Shows


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Walk up to someone and punch them in the face.  J/K B]*


*

lol
basically what everyone else said.*


----------



## phlacheesesteak (Jul 11, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I Recently Met Tito..and I Asked Him The Same Question , And He Said The First Thing That I Should Do Is Work On Your Basic Striking..learn Good Footwork And Develop Ur Hands..and Than Once U Have Done That To Get Into A Form Of Grapling..jiu Jitsu ***** Ect...im 23 And I Didnt Wrestle In High School Either But Ive Taken A Few Basic Jui Jitsu Classes, And Id Liketo Get Serious About It..does Anyone Know How Quickly U Can Start To Really Get A Grasp Of Of Jui Jitsu..because Even If I Just Go To Fight In A Small Show I Dont Want To Go In Without Enough Experience And Get My Self Embarrased..basically Im Asking How Much Training Would I Need B4 I Decide To Fight In One Of The Small Shows


i dont mean to get off topic and not to be an ass or anthing, but do u actually hold the shift key down for the first letter of every wordwhen u type??:dunno:


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

thats pretty impressive if he does....and a big waste of time lol.....i train at Gracie JiuJitsu and have had the pleasure of meeting quite a few of the legendary family, minus Royce, although if he did come in he would probably barage us with " dis iz my houz, i bild id" lol......but they have shown me some good things, very helpful, and I even got tapped out by Rickson haha thats my claim to fame


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

first rent some bruce lee video's.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

wolverinejoe80 said:


> first rent some bruce lee video's.


lol i love watching bruce lee videos. badass


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

hahaha, nah i dont hit the shift key..for sum reason whenevr i post something it comes up like that..i have no clue why


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I Recently Met Tito..and I Asked Him The Same Question , And He Said The First Thing That I Should Do Is Work On Your Basic Striking..learn Good Footwork And Develop Ur Hands..and Than Once U Have Done That To Get Into A Form Of Grapling..jiu Jitsu ***** Ect...im 23 And I Didnt Wrestle In High School Either But Ive Taken A Few Basic Jui Jitsu Classes, And Id Liketo Get Serious About It..does Anyone Know How Quickly U Can Start To Really Get A Grasp Of Of Jui Jitsu..because Even If I Just Go To Fight In A Small Show I Dont Want To Go In Without Enough Experience And Get My Self Embarrased..basically Im Asking How Much Training Would I Need B4 I Decide To Fight In One Of The Small Shows


Part of it all depends on you and your natural skill level and how hard you train.. you might be ready for amature events in less then a year.. or it might take 3-4... all depends on how well you grap the knowledge and learn to apply it. but I would say at least a year for an amature event


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

really a year?? i was thinking longer..i guess ill see where im at in a year and see how i do against the guys i train with that have more experience..how much will it hurt my chances if go out and lose 2 small shows right away..im sure thats not a good thing


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> really a year?? i was thinking longer..i guess ill see where im at in a year and see how i do against the guys i train with that have more experience..how much will it hurt my chances if go out and lose 2 small shows right away..im sure thats not a good thing


well like I said it all depends on your skill and everything.. If I were going to compete With where I am at I could be competeing in 6 months.. but well I have lots of other expereince in martil arts. not sure what you have.. but for an amature event if you train sersiously I would say one year minimum.. 1-3 on average.. it all deepnds on your expereince level and how hard you train


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

The Don said:


> well like I said it all depends on your skill and everything.. If I were going to compete With where I am at I could be competeing in 6 months.. but well I have lots of other expereince in martil arts. not sure what you have.. but for an amature event if you train sersiously I would say one year minimum.. 1-3 on average.. it all deepnds on your expereince level and how hard you train


WHAT OTHER MARTIAL ARTS BACK ROUNDS DO U HAVE..I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY I MEAN IVE TAKIN A COUPLE INRTO TO JUI JITSU CLASSES BUT THOSE WE LIKE ONE WEEK TRIAL THINGS ..SO BASICALLY I HAVE NONE..I MEAN IM ATHLETIC IVE PLAYED FOOTBALL MY WHOLE LIFE JUST GOT DONE PLAYIN DIV 2 IN COLLEGE SO IM IN GOOD SHAPE.IM JST CONCENED WITH MY WEIGHT CLASS,CUZ IM KINDA BULKED UP FROM FOOTBALL IM LIKE 5 10 205, I COULD NEVER FIGHT AT 205, TALLER GUYS WOULD PICK MY ASS APART..NOT REALLY LOOKIN FORWARD TO CUTTIN 20 POUNDS, ARE THE SMALL SHOWS WEIGHT CLASSES THE SAME AS THE UFC..I WISH THERE WAS A 195 WEIGHT CLASS..EVENTUALLY IM SURE I COULD GET DOWN TO 185 BUT I WOULD PROBABLY HAVE GET A LIL BANGED UP BY THE BIG BOYS A 205 FOR AWILE


----------



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

So I am only turning 16 and wants to start fighting but my parents won't get me into classes because they don't support me in that career, the only thing I am doing is high school wrestling which isn't enough. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

LightweightFighter said:


> So I am only turning 16 and wants to start fighting but my parents won't get me into classes because they don't support me in that career, the only thing I am doing is high school wrestling which isn't enough. Does anyone have any suggestions?


yea man ur only 16, so id definatley take up wrestling..y not it cant hurt..u learn the ropes of grappling and when ur 18 you can choose what u want to get into martial arts wise..my one regret is not taking wrestling in high school


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> WHAT OTHER MARTIAL ARTS BACK ROUNDS DO U HAVE..I REALLY DONT HAVE ANY I MEAN IVE TAKIN A COUPLE INRTO TO JUI JITSU CLASSES BUT THOSE WE LIKE ONE WEEK TRIAL THINGS ..SO BASICALLY I HAVE NONE..I MEAN IM ATHLETIC IVE PLAYED FOOTBALL MY WHOLE LIFE JUST GOT DONE PLAYIN DIV 2 IN COLLEGE SO IM IN GOOD SHAPE.IM JST CONCENED WITH MY WEIGHT CLASS,CUZ IM KINDA BULKED UP FROM FOOTBALL IM LIKE 5 10 205, I COULD NEVER FIGHT AT 205, TALLER GUYS WOULD PICK MY ASS APART..NOT REALLY LOOKIN FORWARD TO CUTTIN 20 POUNDS, ARE THE SMALL SHOWS WEIGHT CLASSES THE SAME AS THE UFC..I WISH THERE WAS A 195 WEIGHT CLASS..EVENTUALLY IM SURE I COULD GET DOWN TO 185 BUT I WOULD PROBABLY HAVE GET A LIL BANGED UP BY THE BIG BOYS A 205 FOR AWILE


started with 
Judo when I was about 5 or 6.. took that for a couple years
Then I studied some Muay Thai, Capoeria, and Japanese style jujitsu with freinds who studied those arts
THen I took Ninjitsu but the instructor taught us other styles as well more jujitsu as well. I also practiced with some of the guys on my school wrestling team. 
I have also studided a few forms of kempo ( I do not recall the style off hte top of my head I have it at home,) but its focus was more of the samurai arts, alot of Akido mixed in from what I understand. 
Then since then I have studided a little Inshryu(sp?) and Tang Soo Do. 
granted this is over basicly a 23 year period, plus I have played hockey, soccer, baseball, tennis lacrosse football and all kinds of other sports


----------



## Thakkus (Jul 9, 2006)

The Mack Truck said:


> Does anyone know how to get started fighting so I can begin and further my career?


Mack -
I'll take a little different angle. How about thinking about why you should not start fighting? I realize I don't know you, and you may be PERFECT for the pro fight scene, but let me throw out a few things for you to consider...

Do you have a cement head? Can you take repeated strikes to the face and head without being rattled?

Are you quicker and stronger than most people you know? 

Are you comfortable with pain and blood? 

Are you able to fight in a weight class that maximizes your skills? 

Are you injury prone?

Some things to consider.

Good luck man!!!


----------



## Tommy 'The Axe' (Jul 19, 2006)

Along with everyone's input, I'd recommend the following:

First and foremost it’s about hard work and discipline. You also need a mindset. Everyone ahd good ideas and Thakkus made excellent points that are outside the box, but really important. It can take a while to get used to being hurt, and some people never get used to it.

From experience I would tell anyone to skip any traditional martial art and get into Kickboxing. Find a school that advocates shin kicks and western boxing techniques. Shin kicks have a lot more power than standard kicks and boxing is the most economical and powerful use of your hands.

A Muay Thai School would be good as well. Muay Thai seems well balanced, but a lot of schools don’t teach hand strikes that are as good as boxing. Hard hands are easier to master and more effective long term. There probably are Muay Thai schools now that combine their general style with western boxing. Kicks look good, but 90% of the time the hands knock someone out. 

So in a nutshell for your striking game: I’d recommend shins and hands at a school that makes effective use of both. Also, learn to live with solid black and blue shins and constant pain for 6+ months and then enjoy it when they just don’t get hurt anymore. Make you friends feel sick when you are wearing shorts and kicking trees and fence posts with your shins for the hell of it. (Ummm...or like me you just want to show off...)

Without either of those I would take boxing. 

If you can afford to go to 2 schools at once add a grappling style. I personally would learn as much as I could about Jiu Jitsu first. Of course, this is subject to availability. Wrestling of course is good as well. Being in an environment where you can combine all 3 is going to be hard, although there should be more and more schools coming over the next several years.

About Girls: They adjust to your schedule or they have to hit the road. 
Her: “Honey, We’re going to this party/date/event…” 
You: “Yeah, AFTER my training session…” 
“But it’s my Daddy’s B-day Party, and important to me…” 
“Yeah, well not as important as training. I’ll be there afterwards.” 
Be a man and the master of your destiny. If a chick wants to come along for that ride she needs to support you. Chances are she’ll respect you a lot more for being a man anyway, even if chicks never admit it.

Trust me; Birthdays are every year, special events happen all the time. But you usually get one shot at the big time that is so easy to blow. You can blow it by skipping training once. You just lost mindset, and you may have missed a key experience. You lost conditioning. You forfeited discipline in favor of something else. Trust me, if you regularly put training before everything else, eventually people will understand. Or leave, in which case they needed to go anyway. But usually they will understand. Oh, and never think you know it all and can do without training.

Cold or Flu? Train that day anyway.

There is a lot more to this, but this is already a long post.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

The hardest part ive ran into fighting in MMA or atleast training is juggling both Training and Schooling. I personally have alot invested into college and thats just at the age of 20. I've wrestled for the last 6 years and boxing for the last 4 years. Its hard to keep up with cardio and school alone, then try and throw in the new stuff i've tried to get into like Jiu Jitsu and Mui Thai. 

Anyways good luck if you decide you want to, i dont think ill ever make a carrer out of it just because of the basic fact that i dont have the time to train like most people do. I've only had 3 MMA Ametur fights and right now im 2-1, lost 1 by TKO to some idiot who was a TKD black belt doing amatur MMA and then i came back and won my 2nd fight by rear choke, and the last fight i refought the TKD guy and caught him in an arm bar and ended up breaking his arm.

Anyways i have the most fun training with the guys who do this for there lives and i love to watch them progress and help them become better fighters and hopefully push there defence.

Good Luck man and if your ever in Seattle area shoot me a PM and i'll bring ya by the gym sometime.


----------

